# Something cool I found today!



## chase thorn (Sep 7, 2012)

Found this alien caterpillar at the pond!










Top one was edited to try and mimic the color.

It is a Western Tiger Swallowtail


----------



## wellington (Sep 7, 2012)

That is scary cool


----------



## mctlong (Sep 7, 2012)

Oooh, its does look like a little alien. Great pic! 

Just googled "Western Tiger Swallowtail." Very pretty!


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl (Sep 7, 2012)

I see those butterflies around my house all the time, especially when the sedums start to bloom... but I have never been lucky enough to see a caterpillar. VERY cool!


----------



## JeffG (Sep 7, 2012)

Are you serious! Is that real?!!!


----------



## BowandWalter (Sep 7, 2012)

Beautiful, I found one once when I was little.


----------



## Q'sTortie (Sep 7, 2012)

I thought it was fake hahaha very cool!! thanks for posting!


----------



## chase thorn (Sep 7, 2012)

I thought it was a toy on the ground as little kids like to play near the pond... until it moved! I had to take some pictures! This thing is awesome! My iPhone doesn't capture the color of this thing! almost traffic cone orange.


----------



## l0velesly (Sep 7, 2012)

Creepy and freaky!


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Sep 9, 2012)




----------



## Jacqui (Sep 14, 2012)

What a beauty!


----------



## pam (Sep 14, 2012)

That is cool


----------



## terryo (Sep 14, 2012)

It's beautiful, but it kind of creeps me out too.


----------

